# CTR -NightHawkBlack-



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

i have a 2001 type r in night hawk black , very bad swirls i would like to know if any of the products that i have will be able to remove these swirls and if so in what order to use them in i wash with the 2 bucket method.

-DA CLEAN YOUR CAR model -DAS 6 
-6" (150mm) eletric varil speed dual action polisher/snander 2500-4500 OPM 
-Varible speed from 1-6 
-5" backing plate 
-menzerna Fast gloss 500
-menzerna Perfect finish 2500
-menzerna finish finish 3000
-menzerna superfinish 4000
-meguaires ultimate compound 
-meguaires scratchX 2.0
-meguiars GOLD CLASS LIQUID WAX
-AUTOGLYM SUPER RESIN POLISH
-AUTOGLYM EXTRA GLOSS PROTECTION
-MENZERNA MEDUIM PAD (YELLOW 150) 
-MENZERNA WAFFLE POLISHING PAD ( BLACK/DARK GREY 150MM ) 
-MENZERNA HARD FORM PAD ( WHITE/CREAM 150MM)


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice! I should invest in a prewash and a clay kit or something of the like, and maybe a fallout remover.

So, prewash

Wash

Fallout removal

rinse

clay

Rinse or wash, or not, up to you

Polish

Sealant or wax, or both in that order.

Theres a whole host of threads and tutorials on here and out there about polishing, im only a noob to it myself but i watched the Junkmans videos and got some decent results:









Not the best shot, but that paint was ruined! and my efforts improved the look no end 
You will be best off watching this:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047

It is a great help so far as technique is concerned, but M105/205 are best used indoors, some of the other members on here may be able to help when it comes to products.

Menzerna make good stuff as far as im aware, but i dont know enough details to suggest an order of use for the bits you list.

The only other thing is, Honda NHB paint is notorious for being "soft" so a try it and see approach, rather than using the harshest cut polish/pad combo you have is advisable.

Hope that makes sense, some of the other members will probably be able to elaborate, thanks for reading, love the "R" Cheers!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

finishing polish and finishing or light polishing pad should surfice..


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

nice one guys ill try and update A.S.A.P


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Good luck! just watch some vids, and go steady, theres no rush.

Work a small area until you are happy, i like how i gushed a load of kack, and then Kev comes in all smooth and saves the day :lol: Ta guys!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
that's assuming its all original paint anyway, if its had any areas resprayed then the clear coat may be harder and most definitely thicker..


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

right so step of order :
wash two bucket method 
clay bar 
wash again / wipe off 
dry 
do i skip to meguiars 105 & meguiars 205 with correct pads or shall i use the menzera finishing polish and correct pad ?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Try the finishing polish first, buff off the excess and see what the results are like. 
You can do multiple passes too, so if you see a fair improvement, take another shot.

M105 gets results, but it dusts like a pig outdoors, and cant be worked for very long.

If you are outdoors, then try a different cutting compound, Optimum Compound II is supposed to be very good.

Dont despair if you already have Megs though, its just a bit more challenging to use outdoors :thumb:

As for your list of operations, it seems fine to me, best of luck!


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

right guys just ordered my self some new pads haven't been able to get to starting the paint correction yet as iv been all over the country buying vans lorrys and god knows what with my best mate for his business ! Anyway iv ordered some Hex-logic pads on a 4" backing plate. colour wise theres orange , green , white and black. Im awear that the orange is a cutting pad and black is a finishing pad but as im working with my honda that has soft paint what colour cutting pad should i start on iv decided im going to use the menzera bottles that iv got. 

Also if there anyone from West sussex on here with one of those paint thickness measures some beer tokens could be on the plate for you ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you won't need the orange pad, most you'll need is the green..


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

Green it is never worked on a honda before so not sure quite what to expect.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

interesting, was that all original paint?..
my Civic's getting done in a few weeks, original paint and its uber soft. i'm doubting we'll need anything more than Scholl S40 and hex green or 3m yellow pads tbh..


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

Fudge. makes me not want to touch it now in case i muck it up where iv had a GOLF GTI the paint is so solid im going to have to use a whole new approach with the Civic let me know how yours gets on mines a 51 plate so a bit older.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will do, I would start on the hex green pad, or white with menz final finish.. the paint is also thin on these usually too so don't go too mad on it so you leave plenty for any future work. mines <90 in places..


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

someone did mention to cut it with meg. compound or 2500 and then using a finishing with super finish 4000 ? just need anything to get rid of these ******* swirls


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

always start with a light combo first, particually when you might not have loads of clear coat to start with.


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

yer ok then ill start on the green with 4000 if that has no effect ill drop down to 3500 then 2000


----------

